# Schweigsamer  Fehler



## eric (20. Jun 2007)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe mit JAXB mir Klassen erstellt und will nun das Wurzelobjekt in XML umwandeln:

```
JAXBContext jaxbContext = JAXBContext.newInstance("de.mein.kleines.paket");

Marshaller marshaller = jaxbContext.createMarshaller();
ByteArrayOutputStream bos = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
marshaller.marshal(order, bos);
```

Aber ich bekomme folgende Aussage, mit der ich herzlich wenig anfangen kann.

```
javax.xml.bind.MarshalException
 - with linked exception:
[com.sun.xml.internal.bind.api.AccessorException: java.lang.NullPointerException]
```
Ich wüsste gern wass da Null ist. Kennt jemand von Euch das Problem?

Grüsse


----------



## eric (20. Jun 2007)

Das schein ein Fehler von Java6 zu sein. Ich hab jetzt auf Java5 umgestellt und den letzten Stand von JAXB bei Sun heruntergeladen.


PS: Das ist nicht der erste Fehler in der Version 6 war das bei der 5 am Anfang auch so?


----------



## eric (9. Aug 2007)

Es ist zwar nicht wirklich geklärt aber ich hacke trotzdem ab.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Aug 2007)

Welche JAXB Version hast du verwendet?
In Java 6 wurde JAXB 2.0 integriert. Möglich das es zu Inkompatibilitäten kam.


----------

